# Comparing industrial to farm tractor



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

How does an industrial tractor compare to agricultural tractor? In this case a 2135 Massey Ferguson diesel. It has a loader but I want to use it as backup for haying. I run a NH 489 haybine, bale with Deere 14t. Will this work?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

glinka said:


> How does an industrial tractor compare to agricultural tractor? In this case a 2135 Massey Ferguson diesel. It has a loader but I want to use it as backup for haying. I run a NH 489 haybine, bale with Deere 14t. Will this work?


does it have a pto shaft-some don't.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Industrials are usually built with heavier axles and frames and may have different gearing options than an ag tractor, also as stated they may or may not have a pto or 3 point hitch. 
Make sure it has hydraulic remotes for the haybine!


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, it has pto. It has place to connect for rear remotes but not there now.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If it's got a front end loader, don't use it a lot or you will throw rocks at a ag tractor/ loader!!!!!!!


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, for better or worse I bought the Massey Ferguson 2135. It's a 1968 and paid $5200. Looks good, new hyd. pump, rear tires new. Has pto but no rear remotes, can add though.


----------

